# SoCal EPS



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

Yes, its here. Special order PRZA. Built perfectly with Campy SR 11 and Reynolds wheels by Helens in Venice.
Safe to say this is one fantastic ride. The frame is stiff and precise but amazingly super comfortable. So far about 130 miles on it. One word on this bike: PERFECT.
Enjoy.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Well Done - welcome to the EPS club!!

Yours is the only other one i've now seen - except for Erik's and mine:thumbsup:


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Congrats on the new bike. Great build.

I have a question on the fork. Do you feel the front end is any stiffer/safer because of the larger lower headset? I just wanna know if it makes a difference. Any EPS owners please chime in.

Take care.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Awesome. I like the stem color but cant get over that it needs a deda to match the bars and italian theme. Ritchey just isnt right. Can you try and get some better pics? - I am guessing the pics dont do the paint justice.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Photos*

I am planning on taking some new ones this weekend.
Its really stiunning how it changes in different lighting.
As fotr the stem I agree. Im waiting for a DEDA white version. Rumored to be available soon.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Front End handling*

Great question.
I know my response will be viewed as less than technical and I am sorry for that but here goes anyway.
The reference for me is my other bike the EP and also my recent C50.( sold for a EPS )
I have had no issues with the EP . Zero. I love that bike.
Cornered just as you would want and held its line perfectly.
The C50 always seemed just a little less certain to me.
It just seemed less solid when cornering than the EP.
With the EPS it seems rock solid. 
The fork is massive and feels 100 % solid and truly feels like an extension of the head tube. 
The integrated and tapered head tube enhance the stability and make a very noticable difference in my opinion.
Like I said hardly a technical answer but it is how it feels.
Also as a side note I have riddeen the cx1 and it has a very similar front end in how it handled.
A great ride all around but clearly different than the EPS in many other ways.


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

*Is that a size 56?*

Size 56?


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Size*

You are correct 56.


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks. Can you tell me your inseam? I need a 56 too, I think..


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Paint and saddle height*

Heres a couple closer look at paint pics.
I had a few questions about sizing.
I am exactly 6 ft tall.
My BB to top of saddle is 29 and 1/2 inches.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

Terrific! Great pics as well.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Great color choice. I like the more spartan graphics and traditional panel look. The blue coming down onto the fork crown and down the seat stays really helps to integrate the frame visually. The white stem and saddle accents are really what set the look off. I might experiment with some light blue tires to break up the heavy-looking black rims....make black your secondary accent color. I'm all about the aesthetics as it increases the drool factor.

brewster


----------

